
The Rise of Gen-CS? Computer Science Interest at Stanford Skyrocketing - jamesbritt
http://singularityhub.com/2011/04/25/the-rise-of-gen-cs-computer-science-interest-at-stanford-skyrocketing/
======
esrauch
The only thing that this article didn't mention is that a huge portion of this
upswing is probably based on the fact that most 18 year olds have had
computers integrated with their lives for the past 10 years.

I'm sure many students who enrolled in the late 90s had only the most
superficial computer experience; it appeared like a lucrative and interesting
field. Nowadays even at lesser universities the majority of CS students come
in with some programming experience. A smart kid can sit down and play with
some code so much easier than they can play with chemistry or really any other
field of engineering, and I'm sure that is having a huge impact in what fields
kids are choosing.

